

Google Code Jam 2012 - evandrix
https://code.google.com/codejam/contest/1460488/dashboard#s=p3

======
softbuilder
I always find out about these things too late. I wish there was a Lanyard for
coding contests and the like.

~~~
SamReidHughes
It's not too late. There's still 12 hours to do the easy qualification
problems.

------
prezjordan
To all saying "Ugh no time!" At this point, there are still 7 and a half hours
remaining. You can easily qualify (20 points) in under an hour.

That being said, #4 is the only one that tripped me up - I'm think the
solution is very simple and elegant but all I can think in my head is
something along the lines of ray-tracing. Back to the drawing board!

~~~
victzh
Thanks for encouraging words, I was not able to solve D (no time left - I
started 2.5 hours before dead-line, and did not exercise before), but got 60
points for other 3, enough for 1st round.

~~~
prezjordan
Nice job, same boat as me. I'm excited to see Google's write-up of D. Good
luck in Round 1!

------
pantaloons
Problem D (the only nontrivial problem) was actually in an ICPC regional a few
years ago (south american perhaps?) so a lot of people will have seen this one
before.

~~~
rms25
Never seen it, its crazy though. So far around 17 thousand people are
participating and less than one thousand have submitted an answer to that
problem!

------
rms25
To every one who is participating, what language(or languages) are you using?
Java here

~~~
skizm
Python for me.

~~~
VMunnangi
Python

~~~
zero-cool
Python. All going good, but still stumped in the D. Hall of mirrors :/

------
vitno
Why didn't I know about this? agh... I always miss these.

~~~
alexpak
you still can participate, there's still enough time to get 20pts which are
sufficient to qualify for the next round

~~~
vitno
qualifying would have been easy... the time the other rounds are at are not
compatible.

------
thakrarsagar
did anybody solve problem d by any chance

~~~
VMunnangi
Yes

